#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Truss Caré

## Joost van Ens

Na aanleiding van een gesprek met cyber op de chat, de volgende vraag.

Hoe veel mag je nog in een truss caré hangen. 

Ons idee was dat als je een caré van 8 x 8 zou maken van prolyte H30V
(of welk merk dan ook, het gaat om de berekening). Je begint te rekenen met een zijde. Als je geen boxcorners gebruikt maar gewone hoeken, je dus eerst het totale max gewicht zoekt (zeg voor het gemak ff 1000kg) je deze dan eerst door 2 deelt i.v.m. de veiligheidsfactor, en daarna nog een keer door 2 i.v.m. de hoeken.

Je zou hier dus in theorie nog 250 kg aan spullen in/aan mogen hangen of op leggen.

Maar een caré heeft 4 zijden, mag er dus gerekend worden met 250 kg per kant dus 1000 max, of vergeten wij hier een kleinigheidje. 

En de poten, komt dit altijd goed, of moet hier ook weer rekening met iets gehouden worden. Verticale krachten zullen denk ik niet zo snel een probleem zijn, maar ik vind hier niks over in tabellen. En de horizontale krachten, zijn die inbegrepen in de vf van de hoeken, of ook hier weer rekening te houden met?

Al met al hoe doen jullie dit, hoe rekenen jullie (of meer voor rinus) Hoe moeten we dit soort constructies uitrekenen.

groeten

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ach ik weet het, het is nog vroeg en ik moet geduld hebben, Maar na bijna 50 lezende bezoekers, vraag ik me af.

Bouwen deze 50 personen nooit truss?

Of is iedereen weer bang om toe te moeten geven dat zijn of haar carétje wel eens overbelast (geweest) kan zijn.

Of doen we allemaal maar weer wat en denken we weer van "sterk zat" en hebben hier nog nooit/niet serieus over gedacht.

Maar ik blijf wachten, want er komt vast wel een antwoord.

groeten

groeten

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Joost (ongeduldig typje!)
Je zit kwa rekenen exact op het goede spoor - al heb ik niet gechecked of de getallen die je noemt kloppen voor de H30V.
Wat betreft de poten: vertikaal is IDD geen probleem zoalng je niet boven de 8-10m hoog gaat <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Kwa horinzontale krachten..... Die zitten zeker NIET in al die hoekstukken, en daarom is het raadzaam om altijd gebruik te maken van stabilisatoren (buizen van pakweg 1m lang met aan beide einden een scaff-clamp, die onder 45 graden in alle richtingen (en dus ook in het horizontale vlak!) gemonteerd moeten worden.
En bij grote horizontale krachten zou ik ook maar zorgen dat je weet of poten wel op zo'n buigkracht berekend zijn, of de baseplates niet weg zouden glijden enz...


* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## Joost van Ens

Kijk, hier kunnen we weer wat mee. Bedankt rinus, 

en ps zo ongeduldig ben ik toch meestal niet. vond het alleen vreemd dat er wel veel mensen lezen maar totaal geen al dan niet nuttige reply's waren.

groeten

----------


## ralph

Volgens mij vergeten we nu nog één kleinigheidje, namelijk de 75% regel bij het heffen (of als je um takeld: hijsen) van een last aan meerdere punten.

Dat van die stabilisatoren rinus, kan je dat ondersteunen met een plaatje want ik snap ff niet wat je bedoeld<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,





> citaat: Ach ik weet het, het is nog vroeg en ik moet geduld hebben, Maar na bijna 50 lezende bezoekers, vraag ik me af.
> 
> Bouwen deze 50 personen nooit truss?



jawel dus, ik bouw weleens truss maar kan hierop geen onderbouwde mening geven, dus ik dacht laat ik maar niet gelijk reageren met een of andere opmerking, laat eerst maar eens wat verstandige opmerkingen voorbijkomen.

Mijn ervaring met carré's;
de grootste die ik weggezet heb was dit jaar bij het 25 jarig jubileum van een kraanbedrijf. Zij hadden een nieuwe kraan en daaromheen hadden we een carré van 6 bij 14 meter staan, met aan de lange zijde nog een poot in het midden, dus eigenlijk een rechthoek op 6 poten. Hierin hingen toen alleen een stuk of 20 parren, verdeeld om de kraan een beetje uit te lichten. Geen gewicht om te gaan berekenen lijkt mij?

Een wat kleinere was met oud en nieuw, rechthoek op poten van 6 bij 3 meter, poten 2,5 meter dus totaal 3 meter hoog. Hierin hingen toen 6 fourbarren, 6 scans en nog wat losse effecten met bekabeling uiteraard. Ook hier hebben we geen aparte berekening gemaakt, simpelweg vanwege het feit dat het totale gewicht per kant niet over de maximumwaarde ging die H30D per meter mag hebben bij die overspanning. Dus gewoon gekeken alsof het een lengte op twee steunpunten was.

Die verbindingen in de hoeken die Rinus noemde zijn wel goed lijkt mij, omdat je bij een groot gewicht in de overspanningen toch een behoorlijk moment in de hoeken krijgt die als het ware de poot naar buiten wil duwen. Het lijkt me zeer verstandig, maar wat wordt dan de maat vanaf wanneer dit nodig is? Bij een belasting van 50% van de toelaatbare of zo? Want bij bovenstaande voorbeelden lijkt me dat in ieder geval nog niet nodig...

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Ralph,




> citaat:
> 1. Volgens mij vergeten we nu nog één kleinigheidje, namelijk de 75% regel bij het heffen (of als je um takelt: hijsen) van een last aan meerdere punten.
> 2. Dat van die stabilisatoren rinus, kan je dat ondersteunen met een plaatje want ik snap ff niet wat je bedoeld<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>



1. Dan hebben we het hier weer over een begripsverwarring.
Een carré is voor mij een vierkant of rechthoek (de Romeinen hadden het verschil ook nog niet in de gaten) van truss, alles bestaand uit dezelfde truss-soort. 
Een carré kan je heffen op statieven - en dan gaat jouw opmerking over de 75% regel wel degelijk op. 
Een carré kan je ook weer 'neerzetten' als een tweetal onderling verbonden portalen, mits de juiste hoekstukken gebruikt zijn. Dan hebben we geen invloed van werktuigen als 'lifters' etc. 
Maar dus ook ophangen aan steels of takels oid. En dan weer 75%regel toepassen (- hoewel je kunt discussieren of er bij het ophangen ook nog sprake is van een statbiliteits-risico, maar je zult wel weer extra goed de hijsvermogens van de takels moeten controleren = in de VS: 'critical lift', en volgens de wetgever een hijsplan en een deskundige aanwezig moeten hebben).  
Bij een groundsupport hebben we het niet meer over een portaal-constructie maar een hef-constructie en dan wordt het verhaal nog weer wat anders: geen verzwakking in de hoeken -althans dat hopen we dan maar, wel 75% regel, borging tegen vallen, enz enz.
2. Ik ga wel even zoeken naar plaatjes van die stabilisatoren. mar voor de duidelijkheid: een statief ontleent zijn stabiliteit aan de brede voet / outriggers. Een enkele trusspoot doet dat dus niet!


* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,




> citaat: een statief ontleent zijn stabiliteit aan de brede voet / outriggers. Een enkele trusspoot doet dat dus niet!



Maar een enkele trusspoot ontleent zijn stabiliteit in een carré op poten toch aan de "momentvaste" hoekverbindingen in de knopen?

De extra verstevigingen in de vorm van buis met scaff-clamps lijken mij dan alleen nuttig als *extra* versteviging van de knoop, in feite de arm van het moment-opvangende-deel te verlengen waardoor deze meer kan hebben.
Bij een carré op ground-supports heb je volgens mij die momentvaste knoop niet en daarom zitten daar die outriggers aan, om op die manier de stabiliteit te waarborgen, niet?

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:Mijn ervaring met carré's;
> 1. de grootste die ik weggezet heb was dit jaar bij het 25 jarig jubileum van een kraanbedrijf. Zij hadden een nieuwe kraan en daaromheen hadden we een carré van 6 bij 14 meter staan, met aan de lange zijde nog een poot in het midden, dus eigenlijk een rechthoek op 6 poten. Hierin hingen toen alleen een stuk of 20 parren, verdeeld om de kraan een beetje uit te lichten. Geen gewicht om te gaan berekenen lijkt mij?
> 
> 2. Een wat kleinere was met oud en nieuw, rechthoek op poten van 6 bij 3 meter, poten 2,5 meter dus totaal 3 meter hoog. Hierin hingen toen 6 fourbarren, 6 scans en nog wat losse effecten met bekabeling uiteraard. Ook hier hebben we geen aparte berekening gemaakt, simpelweg vanwege het feit dat het totale gewicht per kant niet over de maximumwaarde ging die H30D per meter mag hebben bij die overspanning. Dus gewoon gekeken alsof het een lengte op twee steunpunten was.
> 
> 3. omdat je bij een groot gewicht in de overspanningen toch een behoorlijk moment in de hoeken krijgt die als het ware de poot naar buiten wil duwen. Het lijkt me zeer verstandig, maar wat wordt dan de maat vanaf wanneer dit nodig is? Bij een belasting van 50% van de toelaatbare of zo? Want bij bovenstaande voorbeelden lijkt me dat in ieder geval nog niet nodig...



Wederom wat onduidelijkhied in de termen...
* Carré*: rechthoek of vierkant van 'rondom identieke' truss.
Kan opgehangen zijn of op statieven staan.
* Portaal*: is idem rondom identiek truss-frame, maar dan ook nog op vaste poten van dezelfde soort truss. Niks geen hijs/hefwerktuig erin, erop of eraanvast, behalve misschien tijdens de opbouw. 
* Groundsupport*: hefconstructie van bepaald soort truss met diverse speciale truss-hulpstukken, waarvan de belangrijkste het sleeve-block een 'horizontaal-hoekstuk+vertikale-pootgeleider'.

1. Type = groundsupport? Je zegt er ook niet bij hoe hoog.... en stel nou eens dat dit buiten was.... kraanbedrijf-werfterrein? Wel eens gedacht aan hoe je de windkracht op zo'n oppervlak berekent. Overigens als je gaat heffen of hijsen op meer dan twee poten moet je aan de regeltjes in AI-17 voldoen: hef-plan met berekeningen, 75% regel, deskundig toezicht aanwezig 

2. Type=portaal? En voor het gemak heb je maar net gedaan alsof die hoekstukken helemaal 100% momentvast waren.......(oeps!= zie onder)

3. Verplaatsingen van de poten heeft alles te maken met de momenten, hoekverdraaiingen èn de doorbuigingen in de liggers, die overigens door de (serieuze) fabrikanten wel worden opgegeven. En die momenten werken dus in de constructief zeer matig uitgevoerde hoekstukken, die door alle (dus ook de serieuze) fabrikanten soms op de markt worden gezet.  
(oeps!= Ga maar meer uit van en plastisch scharnier, en je weet dat het plastische traject van aluminium niet zo groot is!). 
Wat betreft welke maatvoering bij wat voor gewicht en situatie schoren vereist is aan de klant om te betalen en aan de constructeur al dan niet van de fabrikant om te antwoorden. {Uit ervaring weet ik trouwens dat niet elke staalconstructuer zo maar sjoege heeft van aluminium dus soms met heel vreemde oplossingen komt aandragen...}

Als vuistregel houd ik die 50% reductie aan (- ik weet van een extreem geval driehoekstruss, waar maar 17% van de sterkte van de vergelijkbare rechte truss in zat, die worden overigens niet meer gemaakt) en dus zou het aan de fabrikanten moeten zijn om de mate van reductie per truss-soort en hoektype te vermelden. De meesten houden zich echter van de domme, en wat dat betreft steekt bijvoorbeeld Prolyte in elk geval de nek uit, om in hun technische info ook wel te vermelden dat bij veel soorten hoeken er met 50% reducties moet worden gerekend. Van andere trussboeren heb ik dat alleen eerder van TotalFabrications gezien. Maar bijvoorbeeld Thomas maakte ook bij hun 'Supert

----------


## Joost van Ens

> citaat: simpelweg vanwege het feit dat het totale gewicht per kant niet over de maximumwaarde ging die H30D per meter mag hebben bij die overspanning. Dus gewoon gekeken alsof het een lengte op twee steunpunten was.



Oké, weer wat geleerd, ik bedoel dus een portaal en ik neem maar aan dat dat hier boven ook bedoeld wordt. Mar heb je dan in dit geval die max last ook door 4 gedeeld. Dan houd je niet zo veel over per meter, maar met een paar parren zal dat vast nog wel gaan.

En die stbilisatoren van rinus snap ik wel, heb ze ook wel al eens gezien (pas audio) alleen dan niet 3 x per hoek. Maar ik denk dat dit zelfs bij het kleinste portaal nog wel eens handig kan zijn. Want er zijn aldijd mensen die tegen een poot aan leunen of trappen, vallen duwenen willen klimmen. dus de horizontale krachten komen op de hoeken.

Maar nu, maak je deze dingen zelf met swiffel coupelers, of zijn ze kant en klaar te koop. Ik kan ze nl. ook niet in de prolyte catalogus vinden.

groeten

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

T.o.v. de spraakverwarringen, ik had dus eigenlijk moeten zeggen dat we twee keer een constructie hadden van: "2 onderling met elkaar verbonden portalen"? (Carré op poten van truss met bijbehorende hoekstukken)





> citaat:1. Type = groundsupport? Je zegt er ook niet bij hoe hoog.... en stel nou eens dat dit buiten was.... kraanbedrijf-werfterrein? Wel eens gedacht aan hoe je de windkracht op zo'n oppervlak berekent. Overigens als je gaat heffen of hijsen op meer dan twee poten moet je aan de regeltjes in AI-17 voldoen: hef-plan met berekeningen, 75% regel, deskundig toezicht aanwezig 
> 
> 2. Type=portaal? En voor het gemak heb je maar net gedaan alsof die hoekstukken helemaal 100% momentvast waren.......(oeps!= zie onder)
> 
> 3. Verplaatsingen van de poten heeft alles te maken met de momenten, hoekverdraaiingen èn de doorbuigingen in de liggers, die overigens door de (serieuze) fabrikanten wel worden opgegeven. En die momenten werken dus in de constructief zeer matig uitgevoerde hoekstukken, die door alle (dus ook de serieuze) fabrikanten soms op de markt worden gezet. 
> (oeps!= Ga maar meer uit van en plastisch scharnier, en je weet dat het plastische traject van aluminium niet zo groot is!). 
> Wat betreft welke maatvoering bij wat voor gewicht en situatie schoren vereist is aan de klant om te betalen en aan de constructeur al dan niet van de fabrikant om te antwoorden. {Uit ervaring weet ik trouwens dat niet elke staalconstructuer zo maar sjoege heeft van aluminium dus soms met heel vreemde oplossingen komt aandragen...}



1.  de truss stond binnen, dus van wind geen last. Het type heb ik   boven nu aangegeven, totale hoogte 4 meter.
2.  Inderdaad, type portaal. We zijn er toen inderdaad vanuit gegaan dat de hoeken momentvast waren. Overigens was deze constructie niet zo groot (6*3*3) dus het lijkt me dat dat toen geen problemen opleverde. Bij die grootte en belasting lijken me de hoeken nog sterk genoeg van zichzelf. Vandaar ook mijn vraag vanaf welke afmeting of belasting die extra buizen nodig zijn? Of is jou mening daarin: eigenlijk altijd bij het gebruik van portalen? Dan moet er zoals in de diverse foto-forums te zien is nog veel veranderen.
3.  Vraag 3 heb ik hierboven al deels op gereageerd. Het is aan de fabrikant om te bepalen, klopt,  maar ik huur zulk spul als simpele drive-in show altijd in. (heb zelf alleen een paar meter installatie truss) Ik ga er dus meestal vanuit dat wat me bij het verhuurbedrijf geadviseerd wordt juist is, en die heb ik daar nog nooit over gehoord?





> citaat:momenten, hoekverdraaiingen èn de doorbuigingen in de liggers



de doorbuigingen in de liggers zorgen toch juist voor de hoekverdraaiingen? Actie=Reactie

De verhuurder heeft zulke buizen overigens wel in haar programma, zal er in het vervolg eens naar vragen. Het nut ervan is me totaal duidelijk en heeft ook zeker een positief effect op de constructie--&gt; Goed idee!

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Joris,
je 'moet' niks natuurlijk, maar ik wilde wel even het onderscheid tussen de drie typen van constructies geven om verwarringen te voorkomen. 
Voor het gemak noemen we alle uit vaste trusssystemen opgebouwde systemen portalen, en daarmee verschillen ze dus wel degelijk van carré die gehangen zijn of op 'heffers' staan, en tenslotte ook weer verschillend van groundsupports.
Ik kan op de vraag voor wanneer de stabilisatoren aan te raden zijn qua truss-type, maatvoering en belasting in dat soort van constructies natuurlijk alleen maar wat in het algemeen zeggen. Ga er maar heel serieus over nadenken als je boven de 50% van ofwel de maximum toelaatbare last ofwel de maximum toelaatbare overspanning zit. 
En natuuurlijk is een vrijwel lege truss (met &lt;10% van de toelaatbare last!) van maximaal toelaatbare lengte niet echt direct bedreigend voor de veiligheid. 
Maar heb je ooit iets gezien dat een beperking aan de hoogte van de poten zou kunnen inhouden? 
Dus jouw gezonde verstand zegt je ook vast wel dat een carré van 3x3m op poten van 12m hoog toch enige gereserveerdheid vraagt met maar 'volplakken' tot de maximale belasting ervan....

Het is al vaker gezegd: veel van de fabrikanten hebben nogal de neiging erg mager te zijn met hun info. 
En het is toch altijd jouw probleem denken/vinden ze. En daarin konden ze nog wel eens een rare pijp roken na een fiks proces over een ernstig ongeluk - met vele doden oid, en een AI ofzo tegenover zich - (die kunnen procederen met het geld van de overheid!) Want product-aansprakelijkheids-claims voeren ook elk jaar verder... maar dat zal de tijd wel leren. 

Tenslotte: Ga er maar niet van uit dat (het personeel van) een verhuurder iets meer zou weten over een product dan dat de fabrikant van het materiaal hem vertellen wil of zal. 
Dat komt naar mijn overtuiging en ervaring maar in heel enkele gevallen voor.

* Hisselökke!!!!!*

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:Ga er maar heel serieus over nadenken als je boven de 50% van ofwel de maximum toelaatbare last ofwel de maximum toelaatbare overspanning zit.



En geldt dit nu voor het gehele portaal (carré op 4 identieke truss poten, met bijbehorende hoeken, dus), of per zijde? want dat scheelt toch wel factor 4.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> de doorbuigingen in de liggers zorgen toch juist voor de hoekverdraaiingen? Actie=Reactie



Het gaat om een dubbele integraal. Eerste keer integreren en je komt hoekverdraaiing uit, 2de keer integreren en je hebt de doorbuiging (vertrekkende van een momentlijn).

T

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Ralph,
veel beters kon ik niet zo gauw vinden, maar let op de schuine buizen in de achterwand...
http://www.prolyte.com/gallery/roofsystems/roo9.jpg
dit is een leuke foto trouwens, want het is in zo'n geval ofwel de staalkabel-kruistuien ofwel de stabilisatieschoren in de bovenhoeken, maar hier zitten ze allebei in. Soms ontbreekt echt alles en soms zit gewoon alles erin, maar dubbel-op is natuurlijk wel beter in veiligheidsopzicht. Wat je hier ook niet ziet is de pakweg 1000-1500kg ballast die op elke kolomvoet moet rusten tegen eventueel omhoog-getild worden door de wind!

En Cyber...
dat geldt IDD in principe voor elk op zo'n 'minder goed' hoekstuk-aansluitende ligger.  

* Hisselökke!!!!!*

Hierop zijn er ook wat te zien:
http://www.milos.cz/news.asp?qty=all&art=30
en als je geen hoekverstijvingen of schoren aanbrengt kun je dit soort effecten krijgen bij dwarse belastingen:
http://www.brantacan.co.uk/BarrierShear.JPG

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

vooral die van dat hekje is erg sterk... (nouja, dat was dat hekje dus eigenlijk niet..)

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

aangezien ik nu in de gaten heb hoe foto's te plaatsen, bij dit onderwerp nog even twee foto's van twee portaalconstructies die ik pas geplaatst heb bij het 25 jarig bestaan van een kraanbedrijf:

De nieuwe kraan van het bedrijf uitlichten:


En een portaaltje om een andere tak van het bedrijf (machinebouw) uit te lichten:


Met vriendelijke groet, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## Tiemen

"portaaltjes om ... uit te lichten" en er hangt niets aan? Ideaal!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Dat had ik eigenlijk al verwacht, zo'n reactie maar ik hoopte dat het misschien mee zou vallen. (Waarom valt iedereen toch altijd over elke komma of onvolledigheid <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

DUS AANVULLING:

Deze foto's zijn gemaakt tijdens het opruimen, was foto's maken bijna vergeten, en toen ik eraan dacht was het licht er al uit.

Er hingen trouwens alleen maar losse parren in, 16 in de grote rond de kraan en 8 in de kleine voor de stand. En nog twee gobo-projectors met daarin bedrijfslogo van de klant. (Hadden ze zelf gesneden met hun laser-snijder!)

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------

